# Dark Electronic Music (witchhouse or dubstep)



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey all,

I am on a search for dark electronic music similar to some of the darker stuff by The Glitch Mob or Danger.

As a reference, I am looking for stuff similar to: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmMwjaaTbsE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKxDzyHPo0o

and 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L10QyZ8QW7s

any suggestions?


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

I can't say I'm familiar with any similar music so I'm sorry I can't be of help but... I LOVE THESE!!! I think I just gained a new fav music genre!


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

gilnokoibito said:


> I can't say I'm familiar with any similar music so I'm sorry I can't be of help but... I LOVE THESE!!! I think I just gained a new fav music genre!


No worries! I recently got into music like this, so it's new to me too! Th Glitch Mob's album 'Love Death Immortality' is fantastic from beginning to end! I would recommend it!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are pretty interesting. First that I have heard of the 'witch house' genre, but I will have to look into it more...


Maybe you will find these of interest:


























Prelude to a Nightmare has a lot of great songs that incorporate electronic elements (off of the _Carpe Noctem_ album, especially), as does Sam Haynes.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a few suggestions which may fit your haunt.

First, the last 4 tracks from "The Ring / Ring 2" soundtrack

She Never Sleeps-----------



Let The Dead Get In--------



Seven Days-------------------



Television---------------------




Also check out Zombie Girl

Creature Of The Night------------------------------------------



The Darkness-----------------------------------------------------



The Darkness (Darker Mix by Komor Kommando)-----



Go Zombie--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Look up Figure's *Monsters of Drumstep*.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you all so much... these are great!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBlaWzMiZYw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfPOVgT9qmg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcx0v6z1J94
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTYtO0XFbxs


----------



## thumpingmoonlight (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I have way more than these but this is just whats comes to mind at the moment:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJoskC7Ehpw (some creepy singing in russian but mostly electronic)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXzJnsmLRPU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq00N-VKuno
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qfbvYB807R8
And my absolute favourite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZhhdnegHSA 
I once had a nightmare with that last one as the soundtrack. Although I found it in the witch house tag on tumblr so maybe you already know it anyway.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

*NSFW* (or kids)

I know quite a bit about witch house (aka drag or haunted house), but dubstep seems to be anything and everything with a bass drop.

The main stuff is rap dropped in pitch to sound like chanting in example:
Salem - Sick

Some of it gets very noisy and may incorporate female screaming or harmonic vocals such as evidenced in:
UNIVERSES - I Wanna Die (OKKVLT KɅTT remix)

and 

White Ring - IxC999


Really I should have put Crystal Castles instead of UNIVERSES, but that song was playing for me and I really dig its depressed stylings.


The best person I have found that provides links to the darker stuff is iŋЅiđiŌυЅ GhŌЅ†. You might get some Coldwave in there (think Joy Division) or some post punk, but a lot of it is variations of witch house.


Witch house has somehow been declared dead and vaporwave is supposedly the new genre. Personally, I can't tell the difference except that maybe vaporwave has a little more chiptune elevator jazzy sound to it.


BONUS SONGS:

I'd classify this artist as grave wave, however, I'd probably get laughed at.
ÐOSE - CUT

Same main guy.
CRAVE - young

Ready your ear cavities...canals. One of those things. Or both.
nightspace - Insecure

Some more pitch lowering.
M-UGGR333 - SȰⱤⱤϴW


----------

